# Klimaanlage



## A5C11 (8. Juni 2014)

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier ins Forum, aber vielleicht kann mir hier einer helfen. Suche Klimaanlage für mein Zimmer (damit mein PC nicht so schwitzen muss ), um den Sommer einigermaßen erträglich zu machen. Sollte nicht teurer als 100 Euro sein. Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen 

LG


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2014)

Unter 100 wird echt schwer ...
Und die Geräuschkulisse die nen günstiges Gerät erzeugt ist auch nicht zu verachten 

Hier nen kleiner Überblick Klimageräte Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## A5C11 (8. Juni 2014)

Was wäre denn eine gute, nicht allzu laute, und trotzdem "relativ" günstige? Gäbe es da eine zu empfehlen?

LG


----------



## Combi (8. Juni 2014)

klimaanlage für 100 euro...is klar atze....
nochn porsche für nen fuffi dazu?!

klimageräte,auslaufmodelle oder vorführgeräte kannst du mit glück für 250 euro bekommen.
meist gehen die bei 350 euro los.
dann kommt es immer noch drauf an...in feinen schritten regelbar?
nur luftentfeuchten...ein leises gerät oder mit ohrstöpseln erträglich...

aber mit nem hunderter..investiert du besser in nen deckenventilator...


----------



## Apfelringo (8. Juni 2014)

Nur weils jetzt mal 4 Tage warm ist, da reicht auch ein ventilator.


----------



## A5C11 (8. Juni 2014)

Gut ich glaub daraus wird nichts... :/   Aber danke für eure Hilfe 

LG


----------



## Cuddleman (8. Juni 2014)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Unter 100 wird echt schwer ...
> Und die Geräuschkulisse die nen günstiges Gerät erzeugt ist auch nicht zu verachten
> 
> Hier nen kleiner Überblick Klimageräte Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Sollte mich Wundern, wenn der i7 2600K und die EVGA GTX780 SC mit 28-30°C Raumtemperatur bedenklich zu warm wird.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Sollte mich Wundern, wenn der i7 2600K und die EVGA GTX780 SC mit 28-30°C Raumtemperatur bedenklich zu warm wird.



Nee, werden sie auch nicht. 
Oder stand das hier irgendwo? 

Sind übrigens nur 22-24°C bei mir


----------



## Abductee (8. Juni 2014)

Wie lüftest du denn dein Zimmer?
Oft wird der Fehler gemacht den ganzen Tag das Fenster offen zu lassen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie lüftest du denn dein Zimmer?
> Oft wird der Fehler gemacht den ganzen Tag das Fenster offen zu lassen.



Genau, bei dieser Wetterlage versuche ich wenn möglich über Nacht möglichst viele Fenster zu öffnen und über Tag alles geschlossen zu halten.
Resultat sind 21°C in der Hütte, Abends dann max. 25°C.
So lässt sichs jedenfalls aushalten


----------



## BertB (8. Juni 2014)

ich hab eine für 400€ vor 2 jahren gekauft,

ist übel laut das ding,
und war von den mobilen mini teilen mit som dicken rohr zum fenster hin echt schon eine der "besseren"
aber ohne ist noch schlimmer (dachwohnung)

habs heute erst wieder angebaut 

wenigstens hört man nix mehr von 290cf  
das ding ist viel lauter...


----------



## Cuddleman (9. Juni 2014)

A5C11 schrieb:


> Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier ins Forum, aber vielleicht kann mir hier einer helfen. Suche Klimaanlage für mein Zimmer *(damit mein PC nicht so schwitzen muss )* , um den Sommer einigermaßen erträglich zu machen. Sollte nicht teurer als 100 Euro sein. Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen
> 
> LG



Das läßt die markierte Zeile schon annehmen, das dem zu warm wird.

 Übernacht das Fenster offen zulassen, solltest man eher in die frühen Morgenstunden verlagern, bis etwa ein bis zwei Stunden nach Sonnenaufgang, je nach Ausrichtung des Fensters zur Sonne.
 Das ist üblicherweise die Zeit in der die größte Abkühlung im Freien stattfindet, oder statt gefunden hat! 
 Das braucht halt Zeit.
 Ein ordentlicher Durchzug über einen sehr großen Zeitraum bewirkt wesentlich mehr, als nur das Fenster öffnen, oder ankippen.
 Vorsicht das man nicht selbst sich im Durchzugbereich direkt aufhält, denn da könnte eine Handfeste Erkältung zustande kommen, oder, auch während des Schlafen,
 Muskelunterkühlungen, schmerzhafte Verspannungen erzeugen!
 Während der Hitzezeit kann man auch bessere Tätigkeiten ausführen und die Hardware schonen, nur um das zu bewerkstelligen, sollte man abseits des Computers kreativ, oder wenigstens kontaktfreudig sein.
 Viel Spaß.


----------



## A5C11 (9. Juni 2014)

> Genau, bei dieser Wetterlage versuche ich wenn möglich über Nacht möglichst viele Fenster zu öffnen und über Tag alles geschlossen zu halten.
> Resultat sind 21°C in der Hütte, Abends dann max. 25°C.


Habs ausprobiert. Resultat sind 26°C morgens. Jetzt Knapp 27°C. ^^


----------



## Cuddleman (9. Juni 2014)

A5C11 schrieb:


> Habs ausprobiert. Resultat sind 26°C morgens. Jetzt Knapp 27°C. ^^



Dann lebst du wohl in einem dichten Häuserdschungel, oder neben einer stark aufgeheizten offenen Landschaftsfläche.
In einem selbst bewohnten Haus mit zwei Etagen, hilft auch die natürliche Konvektion, wenn unten ein Fenster, oder Außentür geöffnet und gleichzeitig das betroffene Zimmer über die inneren geöffneten Türen zum dort geöffneten Fenster eine durchgehende Verbindung hat.
Mit 4°C Temperaturunterschied zwischen Zimmer- und Außentemperatur, 
findet eine sich selbst antreibende/r Konvektion/Luftwechsel statt, weil die warme Luft, die kühlere Luft von Unten nach Oben zieht.
Zuerst die Verbindung von Außen herstellen und erst danach das Fenster des betroffenen Zimmers öffnen!

Im normalen Lüftungsfall, wenn kein Lüftchen vorhanden ist, bleibt natürlich unter Umständen der Effekt aus, es sei denn du hilfst mit aktiv arbeitenden Mitteln nach, einem Lüfter.

Ein Klimagerät braucht viel zu viel Strom, um den raumaufheizenden PC und dich zu kühlen.
Zu Arbeitszwecken ist es eine Überlegung wert, aber trotzdem zu teuer.

28°C waren es noch 22:30 in meinem Zimmer mit nur drei laufenden PC's, bei immernoch 30°C Außentemperatur. 
Heute Früh habe ich das Fenster und eins auf der gegenüberliegenden Geschoßseite gegen 04:30 geöffnet und nach etwa 2 Stunden Nachholschlaf hatte ich nur noch 21°C.
Nach 5 Stunden mit ArmAIII und den zwei Arbeits-PC inklusive aller Nebenverbraucher sind dann schon 26°C wieder anwesend, bei geschlossenen Fenster.
Das ganze Lüftungsritual fand leider noch vor dem später draußen einsetzenden stärkeren Luftbewegungen statt, sonst hätte ich es auch später machen und Durchschlafen können. 

Hier siehst man, was bei 27°C mit der im Link angegebenen PC-Konfiguration noch unbedenklich möglich ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/337377-hwinfo-64-frage-bezueglich-cpu-temperatur.html
Nebenher lief der PC in meiner Signatur und ein weiterer.

Anmerkung/Tip: 
Eine Lichtschutzfolie an der Fensterscheibe, kann übrigens auch enorm die durch direkt einfallendes Licht entstehende Zimmeraufheizung reduzieren, so wie bei mir!
Die im Aldi, oder im Norma gelegentlich erhältlichen, haben aktzeptable Preise und sind (wichtig) nicht für KFZ geeignet (keine ABE), aber für Hausfenster. 
Die Lichtdurchlässigkeit ist sehr hoch und zur Außenseite hin verspiegelnd, was das Sonnenlicht sehr gut zurück reflektiert. 
Natürlich entsteht trotzdem eine Fensterscheibenaufheizung, aber eben nur dort.
Bei zu breiten Fenstern die eine Folienrolle nicht komplett überdeckt, braucht man zwei und setzt senkrecht eine Anliegenaht in der Mitte des Fensters. Den Rest schneidet man ganz eng am Fensterrahmen ab. 
Besonderes Können erfordert das anbringen der Folie nicht, solange man es nach der Anleitung macht und vor allem wenn kein Sonnenlicht gerade die Scheibe bescheint.


----------



## A5C11 (10. Juni 2014)

Habe jetzt seit 4 Uhr das Fenster offen und die Temperatur bleibt konstant auf 27,5°C


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juni 2014)

Ich habe nach 1h, von 27°C einen Temperaturabfall von fast 8°C, also erreiche fast 20°C RT. 
 Glücklicherweise wird es erst mal noch kühler, wenn sich das nun aufziehende Gewitter ausgetobt hat. 
 Hoffentlich bleibt es nur, beim gerade in diesem Moment einsetzenden Regen.
Den 11.09.2011 brauche ich nicht nochmal! (Osama's späte Rache in Gestalt einer Naturkatastrophe)


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juni 2014)

Bei mir in der Dachgeschoss Wohnung war es gestern ca. 35-37°C warm, ich hatte Abends im Keller auch mal die Fenster und alle Türen aufgemacht damit die Kalte Luft vom Keller hoch kann.

Über nacht dann gelüftet im ganzen Dachgeschoss und heute Morgen um 7 dann etwas über 25°C jetzt ist alles zu inkl Rollos.
Richtig schlimm ist es halt wie gestern wenn auch die Geräte tagsüber zusätzlich heizen.


----------



## d4gger (14. Juni 2014)

Für 100€ eine gute Klimaanlage zu bekommen, stelle ich mir extrem schwer vor.
Wie viel Quadratmeter hat denn dein Zimmer, damit ich weiß welche Leistung die Klimaanlage bringen muss?

Hast du dir schon mal alternativ Gedanken über einen Ventilator gemacht?


----------



## BertB (14. Juni 2014)

ich würds ohne nicht aushalten,
ebenfalls dach


----------



## X-Calated (14. Juni 2014)

Werde mir fürn Sommer wahrscheinlich auch eine holen, aber suche noch eine gute


----------



## A5C11 (17. Juni 2014)

> Wie viel Quadratmeter hat denn dein Zimmer, damit ich weiß welche Leistung die Klimaanlage bringen muss?
> 
> Hast du dir schon mal alternativ Gedanken über einen Ventilator gemacht?



Mein Zimmer ist 24 Quardratmeter groß.
Hab mir jetzt erstmal einen Ventilator besorgt. Aber wenn es wieder wärmer wird wäre eine Klimaanlage natürlich nicht schlecht
Bis dahin hab ich vll. auch mehr Geld zusammengespart


----------



## chappy086 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren eine Delonghi PAC WE 17 inv geholt mit 5kw Kühlleitung.
Habs nicht bereut. Sauft natürlich dementsprechend Strom.
Aber ich brauchs nur zum Schlafen, kann bei Hitze nicht schlafen.
Das PC Spielen findet unten statt das Schlafzimmer ist am Stock.
Dementsprechend heftiger Temperaturunterschied.
Ist viel zu groß dimensioniert fürs Schlafzimmer, aber das is mein Tick ich steh auf überdimensionierte Sachen


----------

